# Meine Orfen haben abgelaicht.



## Cayl (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

vorgestern ging es rund bei uns im Teich.
Ich als Neuling kannte das so gar nicht und war doch sehr erstaunt wie ausdauern Fische sein können.
Über Stunden wurde wild rumgewuselt,mit dem Erdgebnis dass sich auf den Steinen,an der Randzone,in den Pflanzen massig Eier befinden.
Und nun?Wie geht es weiter?Dass den übrigen Fischen die Eier schmecken,habe ich schon bemerkt.Ist ja auch ganz gut so,denn das sind wirklich sehr viele!
Wann schlüpfen die Kleinen?Muss ich irgendwas beachten?Finden die Kleinen,die event.überleben,genug Nahrung im Teich oder sollte ich zufüttern?

VG
Cayl


----------



## samorai (21. Mai 2015)

He Cayl!
Wie wäre es mit Bilder? Darauf sind wir immer sehr heiß.
Was sind es denn für Orfen, Blau oder Gold?
Orfen sind Allesfresser, die finden immer irgend was.
Bei günstigen Temperaturen ca. ne Woche, dann sind sie geschlüpft.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Cayl (21. Mai 2015)

Reiche ich gerne die Tage nach.

Wir haben Gold-,und Blauorfen.

Danke Ron.

LG
Cayl


----------



## samorai (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo Cayl!
.....die vervieltigen sich aber nicht durcheinander, Oder?
Mit anderen Worten Blau zu Blau und Gold zu Gold?

Ron!


----------



## lilaluna (22. Mai 2015)

hi
misch ich auch mal mit...hab bei mir 3 blau und 3 goldorfen und ich bin der meinung,die haben durcheinander....
hab jedenfals definitiv orfennachwuchs (so gross wie die eltern mittlerweile) und da sag ich immer,sind grünorfen,also weder gold noch blau...mir egal was is,hauptsache das leben tobt 

grus
lilaluna


----------



## Cayl (22. Mai 2015)

Also da war schon wildes Durcheinander.

Versuche morgen ein Foto vom Laich zu machen.Denke nicht dass da viel bei rum kommt.Soll ja auch nicht,nur ein oder zwei Orfen htte ich gerne.

LG
Cayl


----------



## samorai (22. Mai 2015)

Nee Cayl, Aufnahmen von der Anlage + Fische, dann kommt was rüber !
Laich ist nur "Glibber" mit schwarzen Punkten.

Ron!


----------



## Cayl (25. Mai 2015)

Ne.leider keine schwarzen Punkte.Und der Laich ist auch verpilzt.

Außerdem ist eine der Blauorfen sehr ruhig.Wenn sie schwimmt dann so weit an der Oberfläche,dass die Schwanzflosse ein wenig herausschaut.
Gefressen hat sie ein klein wenig.Habe aber ein paar Stellen entdeckt,die aussehen wir Schürfwunden.Kann das von der Aktion letzte Woche sein?Haben sih ne blöde Stelle mit (Lava)Steinen ausgesucht.Dort liegen auch Schuppen rum.

Auch einige der anderen Fische "stehen" an der Wasseroberfläche.Wurden allerdings sehr munter als es Futter gab.

KH liegt bei 5,warum auch immer.Ist in letzter Zeit immer Mal wieder zu niedrig...keine Ahnung warum.Habe gleich wieder KH/PH-Stabil reingetan und ordentlich Leitungswasser.

LG
Cayl


----------



## Cayl (25. Mai 2015)

Versuche das jetzt Mal mit den Bildern.

LG
Cayl


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2015)

Wasserwechsel machst Du, eventuell zu spät. Was ist mit Sauerstoff?
Oder Filter "voll"?

Ron!


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo Cayl!
Oben den Button Unterhaltungen anklicken! Den Rest siehst Du dann schon!

Ron!


----------



## Cayl (25. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie hat das mit der Cam nicht funktioniert,werde morgen noh Mal neue Fotos machen.Habe nur alte Bilder auf dem Rechner.

So sah er Mal aus,das war 2013,als wir hier eingezogen sind.





So,als wir angefangen haben den Garten zu machen.





Aktuelle Bilder kommen bald!

LG
Cayl


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo Cayl!
Du kannst die Bilder auch mit mehr Pixel hier einstellen, die werden dann auf 1200 automatisch runter gefahren.
Natürlich unter 5000 , eine HD-Kamera hat etwas mehr, Vorteil man kann die Fotos auch vergrößern, wiederum Vorteil für den Betrachter!

Ron!


----------



## Cayl (25. Mai 2015)

Verstehe das nicht,sollten eigentlich vergrößerbar sein.
Stelle bald neue ein.
Jetzt gerade wären mir Tipps wichtig,was meine __ Orfe haben könnte.
Die roten Stellen sind komisch.Auch die Rückenflosse ist leicht rötlich.
Sind keine Wunden eher direkt unter der Haut.
Die anderen 3 sind ganz normal und jagen durch den Teich.

Bachlauf für Sauerstoff müsste doch reichen,oder?Plätchert den ganzen Tag.

LG
Cayl


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2015)

Wie bei uns geht auch bei Fischen die Pyolysin-Salbe gegen Schuppen/Hautverletzungen sehr gut.

Ron!


----------



## Cayl (25. Mai 2015)

Ok,danke!

Noch ne Frage:Wodurch verpilzt denn Laich?Und da keine Pünktchen zu erkennen waren,war er nicht befruchtet,oder?

LG
Cayl


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2015)

Cayl!
Bakterien, Keime, ich bin damit überfragt!

Ron!


----------



## Cayl (25. Mai 2015)

Danke dir trotzdem!

LG
Cayl


----------

